# SSD-Benchmark



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren wie schnell eure SSD schreibt/liest...

Meine Ergebnisse bei CrystalDiskMark:

200,9MB/s lesen
164,7MB/s schreiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Februar 2010)

Kingston SSD NOW 40GB


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

Ist das normal, dass diese SSD nur 44,59MB/s liest?

Edit: Äh "schreibt" meinte ich...


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass diese SSD nur 44,59MB/s liest?



Jap laut Hersteller sind es 40MB´s.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2010)

Postville in da house 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Februar 2010)

Meine wo sie noch etwas jünger war^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier mal von meiner Intel


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Hmm..ihr sollten schon das selbe benchen alle...;..sonst hat man ja kein Richtwert...zB. 500MB bei Crystel...oder man nimmt das gängige Benchprogramm

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/AS SSD BenchmarkAS SSD Benchmark


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Ok wird gemacht


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Februar 2010)

Intel Postville G2 80GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Könntet ihr mit hinschreiben wie Groß eure SSD ist (meine hat 80 GB) Und was ich nicht verstehe, ich habe auch eine Intel Postville aber warum sind meine Werte kleiner als die von euren SSDs ?


----------



## DrSin (27. Februar 2010)

X25m-G2 80GB  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @Nobody 2.0, du hast ne alte Firmware drauf, und an welchem Controller hängt deine SSD? Im Intel ICH9/10 oder an nem anderen?
Als meine an nem anderen hing war die auch sehr langsam.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mit hinschreiben wie Groß eure SSD ist (meine hat 80 GB) Und was ich nicht verstehe, ich habe auch eine Intel Postville aber warum sind meine Werte kleiner als die von euren SSDs ?




NImm mal das ASS SSD und trimm vorm benchen...;,,,


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Ne alte Firmware und wo sieht man das ? (Jetzt sagt nicht an deinen Werten). Und die SSD selber meint sie währe up to Date. Da ich Win 7 habe und das bekantlich selber Trim ausführt kann ich mir das ersparen. Und wie soll ich die Controller ändern. Oder hängen die schlechteren Werte damit zusammen da die SSD in einen Notebook (Mod book) verbaut ist ?


----------



## Xion4 (27. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal ich, bin zufrieden. Postville G2 160GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Solidata K5 64GB... ;


----------



## DrSin (27. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ne alte Firmware und wo sieht man das ? (Jetzt sagt nicht an deinen Werten). Und die SSD selber meint sie währe up to Date. Da ich Win 7 habe und das bekantlich selber Trim ausführt kann ich mir das ersparen. Und wie soll ich die Controller ändern. Oder hängen die schlechteren Werte damit zusammen da die SSD in einen Notebook (Mod book) verbaut ist ?



Ich seh bei dir als Treiber iaStor, das ist doch der Inteltreiber, wenn der drauf ist macht Win7 kein Trim mehr.

Und bei der Firmware hab ich mich bei dir verlesen, da fehlte bei dir was auf dem Screenshot.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Nimm doch mal CrystelDiskInfo.....da kannst auslesen, was du hast udn was Win7 kann...

Bspl.---> siehe Anhang...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Jo das mit CrystelDiskInfo ist mir auch gerade eingefallen. Also ich habe als Firmware die 2cv102 HA aber aktuell ist die 2cv102 HD. Also muss ich updaten. Zu Trim CrystelDiskInfo sagt mir das Trim aktiv sein soll und wenn ich es normal über das Intel Tool durchlaufen lasse geht das auch sehr schnell also eher sofort. daher denke ich das Trim aktiv sein sollte. Was  iaStor sein soll weis ich nicht kann mir einer das Verklickern ?


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Februar 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal CrystelDiskInfo.....da kannst auslesen, was du hast udn was Win7 kann...
> 
> Bspl.---> siehe Anhang...



Warum steht bei dir der Zustand in % drine bei mir net!

UPS: Steht ja da^^ Nur wisst ihr ob es ein UPDATE für diese SSD gibt!?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2010)

Das einzige Überbleibsel meiner Intel X-25 G2 80 Gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste leider wieder weg

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Februar 2010)

was hast den damit angestellt?


----------



## DrSin (27. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo das mit CrystelDiskInfo ist mir auch gerade eingefallen. Also ich habe als Firmware die 2cv102 HA aber aktuell ist die 2cv102 HD. Also muss ich updaten. Zu Trim CrystelDiskInfo sagt mir das Trim aktiv sein soll und wenn ich es normal über das Intel Tool durchlaufen lasse geht das auch sehr schnell also eher sofort. daher denke ich das Trim aktiv sein sollte. Was  iaStor sein soll weis ich nicht kann mir einer das Verklickern ?



iaStor ist der Treiber vom Intel matrix Storage.


Trim:


> Ob Trim aktiv ist, kann überprüft werden. Würde die SSD und/oder der  Treiber Trim nicht unterstützen kann Windows 7 hier trotzdem ausgeben,  dass Trim aktiv ist! Es ist also nur eine Überprüfung der Einstellung,  nicht der Funktion.
> Dazu im Startmenü CMD eingeben, mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken  und "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken. In dem erscheinenden  Fenster eingeben:
> 
> fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify
> ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Trim ist aktiv da ich genau nach dem Artikel bei der einrichtung vorgegangen bin den du da zitierst. Ich musste es nicht einmal Aktivieren. So nun aktualiesiere ich erstmal und danach gibts hoffentlich neue Werte und noch ein Funktionierendes System.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Februar 2010)

öhm wenn du jetzt Deine SSD flasht dann ist wohl Dein OS weg. Sowas macht man wenn die SSD noch Jungfräulich ist.


----------



## DrSin (27. Februar 2010)

Hoffen wir das es klappt 

Habe auch die 02HD drauf.
Und du bist dir auch ganz sicher das die SSD nicht an nem Fremdcontroller hängt der manchmal zusätzlich noch auf Mainboards drauf ist? (jmicron und der ganze Schrott).
AHCI ist auch an?



Equilibrium schrieb:


> öhm wenn du jetzt Deine SSD flasht dann ist  wohl Dein OS weg. Sowas macht man wenn die SSD noch Jungfräulich  ist.



*QUATSCH! 
*


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

hmm...kennt sich einer aus mit FW flashen... ???

Firmware-Updates - WINKOM-SSD-Vertriebsgesellschaft

..hier gibt es ein MP-tool mit 1916, was ich gerne nutzen möchte, aber kein Plan wie das funktioniert...


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Februar 2010)

So´n Quatsch ist es gar nicht, da es mir selber passiert ist.

So und was sagste nun?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

So ich bin wieder da. Und ich sag mal bloß gut das ich ne Intel hab aber so richtig der bringer war es nicht. Ihr seht ja den Bench. Zeit hats keine gedauert gebracht hats aber auch nicht viel aber wenigstens habe ich noch alle Daten nicht wie bei anderen Herrstellern wo man nach nen Flash alles verliert. Wo kann man den den Intel Treiber Abstellen weil so richtig wie eure Läuft meine SSD ja noch nicht. 

edit; ich bin bei dem einbau genau der Anleitung hier im Forum gefolgt. Also sollte AHCI auch an sein.

Danke


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Ich finde deine Werte absolut i.O....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Nur warum grauch ich bei 245,92 MB/s rum während ihr bei 250 - 260 MB/s beim lesen seit. Aber Wieso ist mein Endpunkte Stand höher als bei euch ? Irgendwo check ich das gerate nicht.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Februar 2010)

lösch mal diesen iaStor Intel Treiber und überlass den platz mal für den msahci Treiber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Und wo finde ich die Treiber ? Bzw wo kann ich sie Löschen und wo bekomm ich sie her ?


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Februar 2010)

Hm wenn ich miur die ganzen Benches hier ansehe frage ich mich warum SSDs so hogelobt werden? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Habe mal meinem Raid0 Verbund aus 2 Samsung F1 500GB Platten gebencht und bin eig relativ gut dabei von der Leistung her, oder nicht?

Klar hat eine SSD eine geringere Zugriffszeit, aber ist das wirklich einen so hoher Preis der SSDs wert?

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 

mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Jepp ist es, glaube mir, die bootzeit ist beachtlich besser bei einer guten SSD, wie bei einer "normalen" HD...schaue  einfach deine 4K werte an, dann siehst den gravierenden Unterschied...

Die Reaktionszeit in Verbindung mit keinem Raid0 oder der gleichen, sprechen jawohl Bilder, wenn ich meine nun im Raid0 fahren würde...

Ich sage mal so, ich hatte damals ein Raid0 aus 3 WD-10k-HD`s...und das ist kein Vergleich zu den SSD`s...

grtz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

so weit ich weiß ist raid auch nicht so Daten Sicher wie eine SSD ich hatte meine beiden 320 er Seagate auch in Raid 0 und von der Geschwindigkeit ist das kein vergleich zu einer SSD


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Februar 2010)

Wir wollen jetzt ein Raid-verbund nicht schlecht reden....aber wir vergleichen Birnen mit Äpfel, weil beides Obst (Geschwindigkeiten) ist...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

Mir ist es gelungen den Treiber auszutauschen. Mit der neuen Firmware merk ich schon einen Geschwindigkeits zuwachs. Aber ich komm immer noch nicht an eure Werte ran. Mir ist klar das jede SSD anders ist. Oder nutzt ihr die neuen Intel Treiber schon ? Und wenn ja welchen?


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. Februar 2010)

Moin
meine  Corsair X32 mit Fw 2.0

Meine SSD mag Crystal Disk Mark nicht  oder warum hab ich so schlechte Werte?


----------



## DrSin (28. Februar 2010)

Mach CrystalDiskmark mal mit 100MB, kann aber auch sein das deine einfach nicht mehr schafft, die Intel X25 ist ja nicht umsonst so beliebt


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine Corsair P128... Die Werte kommen mir aber wirklich sehr schlecht vor  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, gibts Vorschläge was ich machen kann? ^^ Da ist ja meine 500 GB Samsung Platte fast schneller...


----------



## DrSin (28. Februar 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Corsair P128... Die Werte kommen mir aber wirklich sehr schlecht vor
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr, gibts Vorschläge was ich machen kann? ^^ Da ist ja meine 500 GB Samsung Platte fast schneller...



SSD am jMicron oder ICH10 angeschlossen?
Ausserdem läuft sie bei dir im IDE Modus, ein Wechsel auf AHCI wäre Sinnvoll.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal versucht auf AHCI umzustellen aber da kommt dan immer ein Bluescreen, und vor der Letzten Win7 64 Installation hab ich es auch versucht und da ging dan die Win7 Installation nicht weiter und hängte sich auf!


----------



## Equilibrium (1. März 2010)

nicht jede SSD mag den AHCI-Modus!
Welchen Treiber hats denn drauf? Hast Du es schonmal mit dem MS-Treiber versucht?


----------



## CrashStyle (1. März 2010)

Also installiert hab ich noch keinen! Hab hier gelesen das wen ich auf AHCI umstelle es Win dan selber zieht/Installiert. den Treiber


----------



## DC1984 (2. März 2010)

So meine neue Postville  mit dem iaStor treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

sieht ganz gut aus mit dem Treiber!
Welchen Chipsatztreiber hast denn genommen?


----------



## DC1984 (2. März 2010)

9.1.1.1025
ist denn der iastor treiber wirklich schneller? Das ist doch der alte ahci treiber oder?


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2010)

ja das ist richtig!

Mein MSAHCI-Treiber ist aber immer noch schneller als Dein iaStor.

ich meine nur, das Du mit Deinem Treiber doch wesentlich schneller unterwegs bist als andere mit dem gleichen Treiber.


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

ich will auch eine SSD aber die sind mir noch zu teuer


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2010)

Hab mal AHCI versucht, aber direkt beim Booten nen Bluescreen.
Umstecken der SATA Ports brachte auch überhaupt nichts, außer, dass das System kein Boot Device mehr erkannte und ich gerade 2 Stunden vor diesem !"3%&)%!§!!! Teil saß und nicht wusste, wie ich den Rechner wieder zum starten krieg (hat wirklich NICHTS geholfen, außer Wiederherstellung des Originalzustands, auch mit den SATA Ports etc.)...
Naja, ich lass es so, ist eh nicht so ganz mein Rechner und nicht meine SSD, und dem Besitzer ist er schnell genug... ^^ Wenn ich mir ne SSD hole, dann eine für SATA 6.0Gbit/s. Warte aber noch bis zu den Sixcores im Herbst und den dementsprechenden Boards, vlt son R3E oder so ^^


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. März 2010)

Leider besitzt so ein Laptop nunmal ganz bescheidene Möglichkeiten im Bios Änderungen vorzunehmen. Das gibt mir im Bezug auf die Aktivierung von AHCI, aber auch das Aufspielen von Firmwareupdates einiges zu denken.

  Notebook: 
  Clevo M570RU (mit gleichlautender Mainboardbezeichnung), Santa Rosa
  Intel mobile Core 2 Duo Penryn T9300 @ 2,5GHz
  Chipsatz: Intel Mobile PM965/GM965 mit ICH8M (ICH8) SATA Controller (Inteltreiber)
  - unterstützt SATA2 (300)
  2x 2GB DDR2 667MHz
  Bios: 1.00.11 (06.2009)

  Bioseinstellung (alles schön grau hinterlegt, also nicht einstellbar):

- Advanced Chipset Control
-- SATA – Device 31, Function 2:  [Compatible]
--- AHCI Configuration:                  [Disabled]


  SSD:
  STT_FTM56GX25H (Supertalent UltraDrive GX 256GB)
  Firmware: 1819

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Firmware 1916 gemacht. vor allem im Bezug auf Geschwindigkeitsvorteile, etc.?

Bin ja ansonsten eigentlich sehr zufrieden... weswegen ich ein FW-Update auch erst bei der nächsten BS-Neuinstallation vornehmen würde.
Benches:


----------



## Hard2Met (4. März 2010)

Also ich habe durch den AHCI Modus an Geschwindigkeit gewinnen können aber manche haben trotzdem mit der gleichen Platte etwas mehr Leistung. Sind meine Werte ok oder geht da noch etwas mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Die sind soweit ok. Aber ein wenig mehr geht schon.
Hast vor dem lauf die Platte auch getrimmt?

Lad Dir mal IntelToolbox runter.


----------



## Hard2Met (4. März 2010)

Trim ist an, den IntelToolbox habe ich auch geladen. Führe ich alle paar Tage mal aus.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Alle paar Wochen reicht auch aus. Kannst das ganze ja auch einstellen, dann musst Du es nicht immer Manuel machen.


----------



## Hard2Met (4. März 2010)

Beim zweiten Lauf eben ist es um einen Tick besser aber ich glaube mehr geht da nicht mehr. Ich bilde mir auch ein das ich mit der vorigen Firmware etwas besser war. Aber ich denke auch wenn man etwas bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, die sind nicht mehr spürbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (4. März 2010)

hmm   

Ich glaub ich bleib bei meinen NES  da hat man(n) es einfacher


----------



## Hard2Met (4. März 2010)

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit die Geschwindigkeit etwas anzuheben?? Einige haben auch die gleiche Platte aber erreichen eine höhere Lesegeschwindigkeit und bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Eggcake (14. März 2010)

Das hängt nunmal von vielen Faktoren ab. Chipsatz, Mainboard, wie wurde die SSD bereits beschrieben, wie voll ist sie, AHCI/IDE,...

Dein Ergebnis sieht gut aus, die Punktunterschiede (ich finde es etwas schlecht gelöst) kommen vor allem durch den 4k 64Thrd zustande, welcher aber imho wenig aussagekräftig ist, da es im Alltag praktisch nie vorkommt.

Meine Ergebnisse im Anhang. Zur Info: die Intel ist seit *Juli* im Einsatz. Rennt immernoch astrein, Nutzung seht ihr noch im Toolbox Screen.

Leider kein Accesstimetest beim lesen, da wegen der Toolbox Probleme beim Zugriff aufgetreten sind (deshalb restliche Ergebnisse grau, da mehrmals probiert).


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. April 2010)

so ich habe auch mal n test gemacht... aber iwie bleibt meine ssd etwas zurück 
mit sage und schreibe 147 aber seht selbst...
und das Allignment mit dem status BAD macht mir sorgen.... 
(Offset/Allignment @4K)
bitte um verbeesserungsvorschläge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 2-lauf mit 155 nicht viel besser...


----------



## Kennwort (5. April 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> so ich habe auch mal n test gemacht... aber iwie bleibt meine ssd etwas zurück
> mit sage und schreibe 147 aber seht selbst...
> und das Allignment mit dem status BAD macht mir sorgen....
> (Offset/Allignment @4K)
> ...


kenn ich, probier mal andere sata-ports aus, am besten so lange bis einer ~400 scored^^

(das aligment, der treiber und trimm spielen eine kleine aber messbare rolle)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. April 2010)

Kennwort schrieb:


> kenn ich, probier mal andere sata-ports aus, am besten so lange bis einer ~400 scored^^
> 
> (das aligment, der treiber und trimm spielen eine kleine aber messbare rolle)



kann ich das Allignment nicht iwo ändern?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (5. April 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Leistungsindex von Win7 eure SSD bewertet? Meiner sagt 7.0


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. April 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Leistungsindex von Win7 eure SSD bewertet? Meiner sagt 7.0



biete 7,1 (intel postville)


----------



## DC1984 (5. April 2010)

also ich habe 7,7... andere Hardware siehe sysprofile


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. April 2010)

DC1984 schrieb:


> also ich habe 7,7... andere Hardware siehe sysprofile



weiso hast du mit der selben hardware (intel ssd) 7,7


----------



## DC1984 (6. April 2010)

@KlawWarYosh: Hast du vielleicht die Festplatten auf IDE-Modus? Das würde auch deine schlechten Benchmarkresults erklären?! Lieber AHCI-Modus verwenden und dann da den msahci-treiber oder den iaStor-Treiber nehmen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. April 2010)

DC1984 schrieb:


> @KlawWarYosh: Hast du vielleicht die Festplatten auf IDE-Modus? Das würde auch deine schlechten Benchmarkresults erklären?! Lieber AHCI-Modus verwenden und dann da den msahci-treiber oder den iaStor-Treiber nehmen.



habe inzwischen auf AHCI-Modus gewchselt..
war tatsächlich auf IDE.... 
allerdings viel schneller geworden ist es nicht..

wie kann ich den Treiber wechseln?


----------



## DC1984 (7. April 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> habe inzwischen auf AHCI-Modus gewchselt..
> war tatsächlich auf IDE....
> allerdings viel schneller geworden ist es nicht..
> 
> wie kann ich den Treiber wechseln?


der msahci treiber ist standard (also der Betriebssystemeigene), der soll ja angeblich schneller sein als der iastor treiber, den du *hier* findest.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. April 2010)

Jo also ich biete auch 7,7 Nur mal so gesagt. Mit dem msahci treiber Treiber.


----------



## rocc (7. April 2010)

7,1 @ OCZ Vertex 30GB.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. April 2010)

DC1984 schrieb:


> der msahci treiber ist standard (also der Betriebssystemeigene), der soll ja angeblich schneller sein als der iastor treiber, den du *hier* findest.



ich hab aber anscheinend noch einen anderen 

nämlich PCI-IDE
hmm ob ich dann an der falschen stelle auf AHCHI umgestellt habe....
nochmal neustarten


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. April 2010)

hab n problemchen...
hab jetzt den on-chip Sata-controller auf AHCHI umgestellt...
jedoch kommt mit jedem Windows-logo ein BSOD...

hab wieder auf IDE umgestellt und wieder gebootet

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## DC1984 (7. April 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hab n problemchen...
> hab jetzt den on-chip Sata-controller auf AHCHI umgestellt...
> jedoch kommt mit jedem Windows-logo ein BSOD...
> 
> ...


Um von IDE auf AHCI umzustellen brauchst du spezielle AHCI Treiber, die Windows bei der BS-Installation installiert. Man kann aber auch nachträglich auf AHCI einstellen, musst du mal googeln.

EDIT: So oder so ähnlich dürfte es auch unter win7 und vista funktionieren KLICK


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. April 2010)

kann ich nicht vllt auch einfach die Treiber deinstallieren
neustarten...
BIOS auf ACHI stellen und dann erkennt windows die platte selbsständig?


----------



## DC1984 (8. April 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> kann ich nicht vllt auch einfach die Treiber deinstallieren
> neustarten...
> BIOS auf ACHI stellen und dann erkennt windows die platte selbsständig?


Nein, beim Starten braucht windows den AHCI-Treiber. Also vorher installieren bzw. rüberkopieren, REG-Eintrag hinzufügen und dann neustarten und umstellen.


----------



## rocc (8. April 2010)

Also hier nochmal der "Beweis" einer OCZ Vertex 30GB in meinem Notebook:


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

Intel X-25M 80GB SSD. 35.7GB frei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. April 2010)

Da komme ich mit meiner 64er Gskill Falcon ja noch ganz gut weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmayr (13. April 2010)

Was ist denn mit meiner los? Da hab ich ja miese Werte. Allerdings hab ich ein Nforce-Board. Wäre die SSD mit einem Intel Chipsatz besser??
Merkt man die Unterschiede überhaupt?


----------



## Kingbase (14. April 2010)

ich kann leider nur mit Crystal Disk MArk dienen beim rest werden der ssdraid nicht erkannt. und ich hoffe dass samsung bald mal en wiperprogramm oder Trim im raid rausbringt, die write werte sind ja fast schon peinlich. scheiß flash speicher^^ am anfang lagen die writewerte irgendwo bei 235/55/16/20 find nur des bild nimmer. sind 2 samsung  pm 800 64gbim ahci mode mit einzeln 200lesen und 120 schreiben.


----------



## Nip (26. November 2010)

Interesse eingeschlafen ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB <- Wenn ich dann erstmal SATA 6Gbps habe ^^


----------



## Nyuki (27. November 2010)

WOW die Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB geht ja mal richtig ab


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (25. Dezember 2010)

hi Leute.
hab selbst die OCZ Vertex2Ex als systemplatte (win7/pro64Bit) auf basis S1366 (i7-950) 
hab mal gebencht ergebnisse sieht ihr hier... 
warum bekomm ich fast die volle leistung bei atto und bei denn andern tools nicht??? naja komisch! die ssd ist zwar schneller als jede HDD aber verar..... lass ich mich net mehr oder besser gesagt in die iree führen von wegen 285/275 lesen/schreiben kann mir mal einer sagen warum man nur die hefte der angebenen leistung im real bekommt? kann man sowas per Firmwareupdate verbessern?


----------



## DC1984 (25. Dezember 2010)

oh, ich dachte die Vertex 2 wäre schneller...
Bin mit meiner Postville noch sehr zufrieden, wobei sie anfangs noch etwas schneller war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrNice1989 (25. Dezember 2010)

hier meine Samsung SSD 128GB SSD PB22-J/PM800 SATA II (MLC):


----------



## Cosos (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe auch mal gemessen, nach dem Artikel in der letzten PCGH, da ich schon irgendwie den Verdacht hatte, dass da was nciht stimmt.

Hat wer eine Ahnung, ob da evtl. die SSD defekt ist oder sind das normale Werte?

Grüße, Cosos

Hier meine Werte:
​


----------



## Die4life (12. Januar 2011)

Hier meine neue SSD - OCZ Vertex 2 128GB heute bekommen ;D genial =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe die größe passt Oo 

Gruß Die4Life ;D


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann erstmal SATA 6Gbps habe ^^


 

....werden die weret wieder runter gehen.
bis auf den seq lesewert, der hüpft auf ca 340mb/s. is aber leider auch einer der unwichtigesten werte 

leider find ich gerade meinen bench mit 681 benchmarkpunkten nicht wieder


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Januar 2011)

Hier mal was von mir, Werte sind doch in Ordnung oder, hab das gute Stück erst seit ca 3 Wochen


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ....werden die weret wieder runter gehen.
> bis auf den seq lesewert, der hüpft auf ca 340mb/s. is aber leider auch einer der unwichtigesten werte
> 
> leider find ich gerade meinen bench mit 681 benchmarkpunkten nicht wieder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Owned!  EINE C300 256GB, das Ding geht vielleicht ab 

Hier noch einer mit ner C300 64GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal Atto auf der 256er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die 64er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartcell (13. Januar 2011)

jo, das wär meine intel ? 80GB


----------



## Decesso (15. Januar 2011)

...und so läuft ne Kingston 64GByte SSD(SNV425S264GB) an nem schlechten (bremsenden) SATA Controller vom Packard Bell Easynote TJ65...


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wenn ihr lust habt, 
gibt es das ganze auch mit "Rangliste" im Festplatten/SSD Forum...
Link befinden sich in meiner Signatur. 

mfg Roheed


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

@masterchief78

jau sahnige werte!
glaube aber, dass die werte eher von deiner cpu kommen 
oder ich muss nochmal am 6gb/s port benchen....


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Januar 2011)

hier meine beiden corsair f60....


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

@mindfuck 
damit wer dir der erste platzt im performance thread bestimmt sicher 

hier meine werte (setup, ATTO like)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matthias2304 (18. Januar 2011)

Is nur einen Test. Wird gelöscht


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

@vaykir (and roheed):

als ergänzung zu meiner persönlichen nachricht reiche ich nun
die screenshots meiner werte zu deiner/eurer information nach.

ps: ich kann mir die jetzt folgende antwort schon denken.. :-p


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

hi Lexx, 
bezogen auf deine PN kann ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum 
du nicht einfach nen neues "thema" aufmachst. So red jetzt ich und vaykir 
auf dich ein und wir wissen nicht was der jeweils andere dir schon geraten hat!

Deine werte sehen soweit normal aus. Fakt ist bei mir braucht FF und der Explorer 
auch nach 4 Monaten mit meiner SSD immer noch ne Startzeit von ca. 1-2s !!!
Weiteren support gibt es nur nach einem neuen Thread von dir. 
Mußt ja nicht in meinen Sammelthread reinposten.Wir schauen uns auch die anderen an


----------



## NCphalon (8. Mai 2011)

So, meine neueste Errungenschaft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crucial C300 64GB


----------



## skyline24 (19. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juni 2011)

skyline24 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
CPU Usage "-1%"


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2011)

Da haste aber ne ganz schöne Rakete am Start  Was sind denn das, 2x Intel Postville? Wobei... Das wär schon ganz schön schnell für zwei Postvilles^^

PS: #2000


----------



## roheed (27. September 2011)

Hallo liebe SSD Bencher Gemeinde...
Ich habe meinen "Benchmark SSD Thread" mit Rangliste nochmals komplett Überarbeitet und möchte ihn euch an diese Stelle gerne erneut Vorstellen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html

Mfg Roheed.


----------



## Ende August (2. Oktober 2011)

SSD Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 
Zum Zeitpunkt der Messung war die Platte inkl. OS mit 34GB belegt.

System aus der Signatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecco (5. Oktober 2011)

Geht das in Ordnung oder müsste da im Schreibbereich noch was drinsein Crucial M4 128 GB mit Firmware 0009 30Gb belegt?

--------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 2.2 (C) 2007-2008 hiyohiyo
      Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
--------------------------------------------------

   Sequential Read :  488.034 MB/s
  Sequential Write :  196.026 MB/s
 Random Read 512KB :  386.032 MB/s
Random Write 512KB :  192.129 MB/s
   Random Read 4KB :   28.404 MB/s
  Random Write 4KB :   79.477 MB/s


Mich würden von der 120-130GB Klasse AS SSD Benches von Vertex 3,Vertex 3 max iops,Kingston Hyper-X,Corsair Force GT interessieren nach möglichkeit an Sata 3 damit ich weiss wo ich derzeit stehe!


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

kann wer mir ein günstige 64GB SSD empfehlen?


----------



## gecco (7. November 2011)

Crucial CT064M4SSD2 64GB

neue 0009 Firmware drauf und gut ist!
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...e-Transferraten-Test-des-Tages/Laufwerk/Test/

Die Schreibraten sind bei den 64 GB Modellen nicht so hoch wie bei den 128 GB oder den noch besseren 256 GB Modellen,um die 100 MB/s bei den 64 GB Modellen,aber die Leserate ist auch beachtlich 400-500 MB/s kommt auf den Anschluss an(Sata 2 oder noch besser Sata 3).
http://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-me...2JKWG/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
Eine 128 Platte hat sich bei dem Bench Test dazugeschummelt,aber die anderen sind alle 64 GB Modelle!
Ich weiss nicht ob eine 64 GB nicht zu klein ist!

Wenn man bedenkt das bei der SSD doch ein grosser Teil freibleiben sollte wäre es ratsam zur 128 GB Variante zu greifen,und dann sehen die Schreibraten auch anders aus(gut das doppelte)!
Kuckst du!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-me...2JKZI/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0

Und nicht vergessen neue 009 Firmware aufspielen!
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sr=626831,-1

Oder du machst später mal ein Raid mit 2x64 GB,kuck!
http://hardwareoverclock.com/Crucial_m4_SSD_64GB_Raid_0-5.htm


----------



## CiSaR (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab hier mal was aktuelles 
Zwei Samsung 830 128GB im RAID0 an nem Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 und die beiden hängen am Z77 Chip 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mülla1 (9. November 2012)

sooo jetzt will ich aber auch mal...
meine erste SSD:
Vertex 2 120GB

und dann der umzug auf die Samsung 840 Basic 250GB


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. November 2012)

Ocz Vertex4 FW:1.5...Z68 Extreme 4 Gen.3@2600K@4.5Ghz die 5864Punkte sind mit komprimirtem Laufwerk


----------



## 2h4y (30. November 2012)

Intel 330
N bissl langsam wa ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shelby1989 (1. Dezember 2012)

samsung ssd 840 basic 120 gb


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Dezember 2012)

Samsung SSD 840 Pro


----------



## Panache (28. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen 

Edit : OCZ Revo Drive 3 X2 240GB


----------



## Dancel (3. Januar 2013)

Intel SSD 330 180 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. Januar 2013)

samsung 830 64gb


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Januar 2013)

Ich will auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

120,9MB/s lesen
64,7MB/s schreiben


----------



## target2804 (11. Januar 2013)

Austi2k schrieb:


> 120,9MB/s lesen
> 64,7MB/s schreiben



Da würde ich mal schauen was genau da nicht stimmt 
Außerdem wäre ein Screenshot von Vorteil


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Februar 2013)

Jetzt macht das Macbook noch viel mehr Spaß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sodelle (3. August 2013)

hi 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130803/mgrck4ty.png

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130803/dzepen8n.png


----------



## vinyard (1. September 2013)

2xsamsung 840 BASIC


----------



## gm121 (18. September 2013)

Samsung 840 Evo


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. September 2013)

Schon ein bissel ältere Generation, aber erst 2 Monate im Dienst (lag 2 Jahre unbenutzt im Schrank), hat, wie man aber sieht kein Staub angesetzt...
Samsung 830 Series 256 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ gm121 : Fett !


----------



## gm121 (21. September 2013)

nu nochma ohne Rapid mode haut eher hin 840 EVO


----------



## 74DK2 (14. November 2013)

Hier ist mein Schätzchen ...

Bild "ssd-830qquv4.png" anzeigen.

Samsung 830 64GB
lesen 490 MB/s
schreiben 149 MB/s


----------



## JJup82 (31. Dezember 2013)

Samsung 840 128GB
lesen        449,3 MB/s
schreiben  133,7 MB/s


----------



## Multithread (4. Januar 2014)

Samsung 840 Evo

Ich denke mal ich werde die beiden auch mal noch im Raid Testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hier noch mit Raid 0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2014)

meine gute alte Samsung 830er schlägt sich noch Wacker


----------



## pixellord (12. Januar 2014)

Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB


----------



## rocc (12. Januar 2014)

pixellord schrieb:


> Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB



Mach den Rapid-Mode aus, damit wir reale Messwerte erhalten.


----------



## pixellord (20. Januar 2014)

so hier ohne den Rapid Mode


----------



## infantri (23. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meine Samsung ssd 840 128gb.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2014)

Tja mal was anderes ne 128 GB Toshiba HG5d Series ...


----------



## streetracer92 (23. Januar 2014)

Samsung 840 250Gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Januar 2014)

Meine Olle SSD


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2014)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es auch einen Ranking-Thread gibt, oder?  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-ssd-ranglisten-thread-no-1-1290-punkte.html


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Januar 2014)

Da sind aber nur Die Profis drin die ihre 1.2K Punkte haben  ich mit meinen 800 bin da WEEIT UNTEN


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2014)

Ach was. Dabei sein ist alles  Ist wie bei der Olympiade


----------

